
The Lightness of Errol Flynn: In praise of the irresistible swashbuckler - prismatic
https://theamericanscholar.org/the-lightness-of-errol-flynn/
======
bbctol
The 1938 _Adventures of Robin Hood_ is still one of my favorite films, and
holds up remarkably well against adventure movies of today, in large part
thanks to Errol Flynn's ridiculous charisma.

~~~
dharmon
It has a lightheartedness and desire to be fun that I just don't see anymore.
I don't know if filmmakers (directors, writers, and actors alike) feel the
need to be serious in order to be taken seriously, or if they are just afraid
of putting themselves out there in that way.

A good recent example is The Hobbit. It should have been a lighthearted
adventure (like the book), but was instead dragged out into a overwrought,
heavy, 10 hour bore.

In contrast, while not an adventure, I really enjoyed Stranger Things because
it just went for solid entertainment, not trying to make statements or be deep
or whatever. And since Spielberg won't make movies like that anymore...

Maybe if filmmakers realized that the Oscars are a joke and not having one
puts you in as fine a company as having one (Hitchcock, anyone?).

~~~
BerislavLopac
Guardians of the Galaxy was an attempt at such lightheartedness, in my opinion
mostly successful.

~~~
pasbesoin
I had the same thought, before I saw your response.

Combined with the grandparent comment, I realize that, in this way, it wasn't
(just) new but also, refreshingly, old-school.

